# Greetings



## Hermineko (Dec 10, 2006)

Hey, found this place from a friend. And well, I think it is really neat. 

I am an aspiring Stage Manager/Techie. And am so excited that this place is so neat, and has so many people here that can help me when I am in need/ vise versa!!!

So this is my official Hello! 

don't hurt me too bad!  

hehe!

~ ~


----------



## cutlunch (Dec 10, 2006)

Welcome. Glad to have you join us. And don't worry there is never any blood on the floor after a lively discussion on this site. We try to help each other. I look forward to hearing some of your thoughts on different topics in the future. So have fun.


----------



## Van (Dec 11, 2006)

Howdy ! Welcome aboard and ask away ! look forward to hearing from you. What part of Kansas ? I'm originally an Okie myself.


----------



## Chris15 (Dec 11, 2006)

Let me echo the others and say Welcome.


----------



## LDtheLD (Dec 11, 2006)

Welcome! I'm new too so I'll be kind and welcome the fellow newbie.


----------

